# laufen games darauf



## piaggiociao (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi leute laufen auf diesen System aktuele games wie call of duty Black ops 2 . mw 3 und counterstrike source und counter strike go ich danke euch für die komenden antworten 

Prozessor AM3+ (FX-Serie):*AMD FX-6300 6x 3.5 GHz

PC Kühler:*AMD zertifizierter KühlerPC 

Arbeitsspeicher:*4096MB DDR3 Single Channel 1333MHz (1x 4GB)

PC Grafikkarte PCI-E:*2048 MB AMD Radeon HD 8450, VGA, DVI, HDMIPC 

Mainboard AM3:*Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (Chipsatz AMD 760G/mATX)PC 1.

 Festplatte:*500 GB SATA III, 7200upmPC nPC 1. 

Laufwerk:*22x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner LaufwerkPC 

2.Laufwerk:*Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählenPC Netzteil Midi:*300 Watt 

Netzteiln 300 Watt


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Grafikkarte ist sehr schlecht. Dass ist so ein typische Fertig-PC Büro-Teil, da kann man nichtmal richtige Infos dazu finden. Aktuelle Spiele kannst du damit aber wohl vergessen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Jo, das ist für Spiele rein gar nix. Man könnte zwar auch ne Grafikkarte einfach selber nachrüsten, so ab 80€ geht es los mit Karten, die "ausreichen" - aber: das Netzteil wird dann wohl nicht reichen, da is sicher ein besonders billiges Modell drin. Dann kostet das nochmal 40-50€ zusätzlich für ein Netzteil. Und die Festplatte: 5-10€ mehr, und man hätte direkt 1000GB.

Was soll der PC denn kosten?


----------



## piaggiociao (14. Oktober 2013)

Der pc soll 300 euro kosten und diese Grafikkarten stehen für den pc zur verfügung *
2048 MB AMD Radeon HD 8450, VGA, DVI, HDMI

*2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GT 610, HDMI, DVI*

2048 MB AMD Radeon HD 6570, VGA, DVI, HDMI

4096 MB NVIDIA Geforce GT 630, VGA, DVI, HDMI

1024MB AMD Radeon HD 7750, DVI, HDMI, Mini-DisplayPort

2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GT 640, VGA, DVI, HDMI 

4096 MB NVIDIA Geforce GT 640, OC Sparkle DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI

*1024MB AMD Radeon HD 7770, DVI, HDMI, Mini-DisplayPort

2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 650, DVI, HDMI

*1024 MB NVIDIA Geforce GT 210, VGA, DVI, HDMI-

1024 MB AMD Radeon HD 8350, DVI, HDMI, VGA-10. Ist den irgendeine davon empfehlenswert oder könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen die nicht zu teuer ist?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2013)

also mit einer hd 7770 und einer gtx 650 dürften die genannten spiele problemlos laufen. allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das netzteil diese karten noch packt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Also, wenn der PC von einem Shop kommt, der den PC genau SO komplett anbietet und dann inkl. einer 7770, dann wäre das völlig okay, ist aber trotzdem an der Untergrenze für einen Einsteiger-Spiele-PC.

Aber ein PC, bei dem man nicht schon in nem Jahr wieder in die Röhre guckt, sollte eher ab 500€ kosten ^^


----------

